# Palmy ON 2!



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice rod. One of the better vids I've seen. Love the double.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

The 3 amigos reign supreme, top vid Rod, good 2 c u having faith in the mojo.
A big thanks to u and Brodie 4 donating your frames to the DPI.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice one boys, lovely footage Rod, you make it look all to easy mate.

Cheers Tom


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've never seen someone look so bored catching macks! Nice work Rod.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

scater said:


> I've never seen someone look so bored catching macks! Nice work Rod.


No doubt. So jaded so quick.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Great vid and nice handling of the double hookup Rod!


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

It's one trick getting a double hook up, but it's another trick landing them both.
Well done and great pictures.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Love the vid rod and love the double Hookup!&#8230; I had all the 5 hits on the one rod so I am making more of those rigs!

Was a great morning out on the water...


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> The 3 amigos reign supreme, top vid Rod, good 2 c u having faith in the mojo.
> A big thanks to u and Brodie 4 donating your frames to the DPI.


No worries at all, glad to help out with their research


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Clinical, cool, calm and collected, make sure u bring your game face to the comp Rod, u r back as fav in my books. 8)
Love the double hookup!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome footage as always rod. 
That double is fantastic, can't believe you managed to land both. Top work.


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Attached a video of yesterdays trip , the launch was from sat when i caught up with Nicko . got a bit of slow mo happening (getting fancy now :lol: )
A great morning all-round
Cheers Darren


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Loved the video's boys, when I'm old and my hair starts to thin and goes white I can sit back in the nursing home and watch the young guns   
cheers
ant


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Love the video's guys. Can't wait for this rubbish weather to pass so I can give it a crack myself


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

ant said:


> Loved the video's boys, when I'm old and my hair starts to thin and goes white I can sit back in the nursing home and watch the young guns
> cheers
> ant


You mean like now....... ;-) well the white hair anyway - mauriti.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, no one else but Ant the wave whisperer, would have got out last week when the swell maxed; it was even tubing at the main reef-crazy.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

great video Rod. Those are the days that keep us coming back.


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Great video!
You make it all seem so darn simple - just go out there and bring some fish in, I wish it was that easy for the rest of us ;-)


----------

